# Mudslide



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Went ride at mudslide this weekend. Had a blast it was DEEP. I'll be putting up pics in a few.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

The hole in the last two pics was NASTYYY


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

But ago was fun!!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Jus a lil deep













I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike of course you put the one picture where I was stuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Was definately a fun day with friends at a new place we haven't been yet




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Lil Jessie not stuck 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha read it wrong you wasn't stuck yet that was before you got pulled out lol




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol you wouldnt put the treefitty in that big nasty hole before we left though.

But all in all i had a blast and it wasnt as bad as Drew made it sound. Plus its close.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I wish we had mud like that here the only thing close to that here is a swamp


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

mike and jessie gotta post the video of mike pod deep lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

No I sure didn't Jessie but I'll hit it next time 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

hey night ride at mulletville oct. 27th? 500 gunna have dual paddles then? yall down?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bruteforce10 said:


> View attachment 12064
> 
> View attachment 12065
> 
> ...


 
jess what ya did to ya plasticc on ya finder??


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

:flames:i believe it was a causality of war from sabine atv park


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Now that's some deep stuff!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

brutelaws29.5 said:


> :flames:i believe it was a causality of war from sabine atv park


 
man subine just was destroying his bike lol. 4wd finder, what else to go next


----------



## apmech (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice, wish we had more Tha lake bottoms here


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> jess what ya did to ya plasticc on ya finder??


Well you see...it was about 5:00 in the morning at sabine after riding all day and night and drinking quite a bit of cool aid, breaking my 4x4, sinking a commander, blowing up a brute, breaking the belt on a razr and trying to get back to camp. I was in a ****** about 3-5 ft in some spots and there was a down tree trunk floating so do the math lol.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh and here is the vids of mike going deep on the treefitty. I had to split it up do to the fact that an iphone is stupid. 
First half
[ame=http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m579/hb42847/?action=view&current=treefittyDEEP1.mp4]







[/ame]
Second half
[ame=http://s1132.photobucket.com/albums/m579/hb42847/?action=view&current=TreefittyDEEP2.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats deep!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

thats nice and deep would love to ride out there


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

every body counted the ol honda out .. lol ..


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Even people at da hole counted ol girl out and said it CAN'T so it proved itself 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

everyone fast to hate on honda.. i guess haters gonna hate


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i love ma 2012 honda 500. its beast. for bone stock pulls ma 30s good and mike seen it lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

After da ol Honda crawled through the bike abys (a hole that ate a few bikes including a 800 outlander on ol2s) it definately changed a few peoples view that saw the proof in da paddle 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

brutelaws29.5 said:


> After da ol Honda crawled through the bike abys (a hole that ate a few bikes including a 800 outlander on ol2s) it definately changed a few peoples view that saw the proof in da paddle
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


Yea them boys were a little shocked when you drove though the entire hole in about 20 seconds just bouncin on them paddles.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Man looks like a good time. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------

